# Pheasant Brest Qview



## bottomline (Mar 5, 2010)

I seasoned the breasts and threw them on the smoker. Cooked them to 165* internal and pulled and sauced them. Left them wrapped in foil for about 20 mins. They looked wonderful, but came out a little dry. I did not brine them, and I guess wrapping in bacon would have helped a little also. 
Here they are about half way. That's Rosemary sprincked on the top.


Sauced. They were still eaten, but I hope to do a better job and not let them be so dry next time.


----------



## walle (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks good from here, Bottomline - that bird in the middle looks like a nice one!


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 5, 2010)

Man that brings back memory's. Opening weekend with my dad. Good times. Where did you hunt them?


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 5, 2010)

*March Throwdown!!!!*


----------



## bottomline (Mar 5, 2010)

Took these birds on a Game Farm in Wisconsin.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice.  Look great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now those look great to me I or we love pheasent in this here house hold. But I have never smoked them YET.


----------



## waysideranch (Mar 5, 2010)

Cube the breast, wrap in bacon.  Smoke.  Eat.


----------

